# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Milly's workbook

## Milly

I'm not letting lucidity taking my by surprise _again_.

*Reality Checks:*
- Walking through windows.
- seeing one of my persistent DC
- seeing (and usually being _glomped_ by) Eli
- counting my fingers
- looking up at the sky
- double check the clock

*Dream Signs:*
- Eli in the flesh
- my persistent DC
- ... I need to dig up my old DJ.

*Short-Term Goals:*
- Being the one to do the glomping (I'm looking at _you_, Eli)
- Setting back my dream powers/personna
- find Faust again
- (added october 4, 2015) Track down the Man with the Engraved Brow
 - (added october 27, 2015) Eli want to dance  ::tongue:: 
*Long-Term Goals:*
- setting up my wonderland
- find and interact with my animal totem - done the 27/10/2015 here. now I need to name her.
- work on imposition with Eli.
- (added october 4, 2015) try to make a map of the dream highschool.

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
- at least one dream per night, could be more if I wasn't that much lazy.

*Current Technique:*
- WBTB since I sleep in 3-4 hours long bursts anyway.
- DILD
- sort of WILD
- a bit of everything I've read about really.

----------


## NyxCC

Happy you decided to join the Intro class, Milly!  :smiley: 

Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.

----------


## Milly

Will do NyxCC!
Had auditory hallucination will falling asleep last night. As usual it made me paranoid and I had to get up and check all the doors. What was unusual was that It was music, a little melody that played twice. The handful of time I had it before it was voices, kinda like a TV was on in another part of the house. I'm not used to that kind of hallucination so it throw my little going-to-sleep insomniac ritual into a loop. Maybe I should try and pinpoint if something is triggering thoses hallucination, because most of the time it's keeping me from falling asleep.
Edit: completly forgot to note that yesterday, but 3h of sleep isn't enough to remerber any dreams it seems x_x

----------


## MeohMyoh

I like the affirmation "I'm not letting lucidity taking my by surprise again." , i'm going to have to think of my own mantra/affirmation.

Whoa I want to check out my animal totem(s)...I had dream before that I had two wolves one black and one white. They protected me and their coats where nice and snuggly.

btw Isn't Walking through windows a dangerous reality check...idk noob here

----------


## Milly

Oh it's definitly is XD I only try to walk through closed one tho. And when I' already strongly suspecting that I'm dreaming. But I like how it feel like walking through no-wet cold water. If that make sense.*
During the first dream I was lucid enough to ask, the dream threw Donald (one of my novel character, a pembroke corgi) at me. I was Not Amused, for novel related reason (namely, he is already sort of a totem animal of one of my other novel character. maybe I should have be more precise in my question.).
And that first sentence is going to end up being my catch phrase, I can just feel it. *shifty eyes*
* I am completly aware that it does make any sense :p

----------


## Milly

Last night before going to sleep I spent quite some time playing castlevania: symphony of the night in my usual ultra focused manner, and I had a dream heavily influenced by it. Looking through my old DJ, it seem that it's a reccuring occurence: if I really, really focus on something during the day, it will show up in my dream one way or an other. I should incubate more stuff.

----------


## NyxCC

Do you often get auditory hallucinations? At what time do they happen - bed time or wbtb? Some people may be more sensitive to such things. Perhaps even insomniacs? I know if I do long wbtbs I get all sorts of wild related side effects and of course lds.  :smiley:

----------


## Milly

It's mostly at bed time, when I'm a little stressed out or more tired that usual. I don't have them during WBTB. In fact, successful WBTB usually end up with me feeling like I'm throw out of my bed because of increasing rocking mouvement; I really feel my dream body leaving the real one behind. The thing is that sometime it happens in a ND, even though I don't always achieve lucidity that way. My subconcious thinks it's funny I bet.

----------


## NyxCC

Cool! Perhaps you can then have one of those dream in a dream lds. I would sometimes try to wild in the dream and then become lucid as I am expecting to have an ld. Those can quite funny and confusing at times.  :smiley:

----------


## Milly

I would love that! I tend to have lots of false awakening when I need to get up to do something important, I could definitly hae a dream WILD or WBTB that way. Well, spotting the false awakening and being lucid right away would be the best of course  ::tongue:: 

Lots and lots of worrying in dreams this week. I hope it will regulate itself once I've started university again.

----------


## Milly

I had a sort-of dream WILD this morning? I woke up with my mind wide awake but my body still mostly asleep; I felt incredibly heavy and unyielding, my whole body tingling almost painfully. I moved a little to ease it and slipped back in a dream, but without feeling the transition. The whole thing is in my DJ. I feel like this one was very interesting: I met a sentient DC, and accomplished one of my objective.

----------


## NyxCC

That's awesome! Congrats! Loved the amount of detail in your dream.  :smiley:

----------


## MeohMyoh

Go Milly, Go Milly! Well done
I can do the body very heavy and tingly bit...if I do yoga nidra (not eat a lot xD)

----------


## Milly

It was really incredibly vivid; reading what I wrote both when I woke up and when I had time to write here, I'm remembering a lot of things I didn't think about putting down: the smell of the damp grass and cement, the chill in the air, the faint sound of people around. I also noticed that in when I woke up I wrote that the sentient DC, after his transformation, had a fox and a wolf facing eachother engraved on his brow, in a way that looked strangely natural. It's weird that I forgot to put it here, as I remember it as vividly as everything else now.
And that heavy tingly feeling was really weird, I only remember feeling it once before, and I was coming down with the flu  :Big laugh:  yoga sound far more healthier!

----------


## Milly

LAst night, I had a long converstation with my sister about somes houses that were in the family, notably a house in the Alps my grand-mother owned before selling it a few years ago. She told me my grand-father was selling his childhood house and that my father jocked that my sister and me should buy it, and we agreed that if we had the mean we would rather have bought my grand-mother house, because of it's emplacement and beauty.
So of course when I fell asleep soon after I dreamt of a cabin in the snow with her in it  ::tongue:: 
I tend to have that kind of wish-furfilling-y kind of dream from time to time, but this one was both funny and rather sweet.

----------


## NyxCC

A house in the Alps, that sounds so nice! Sorry to hear they sold it. Same thing happened to my grandma's old house in the country side. I dream of having a cabin in the woods one day.  :smiley:

----------


## Milly

It was sort of strange the first summer after it was sold, we used to spend a week there every summer. Granted, it was in the rickety, dank, cold basement appartement under the beautiful house, but still. I kinda wish I could win the lottery and buy it back, or just buy a place in the same town; I love the Alps, more that any place I've been.

----------


## Milly

Found my totem animal in a dream last night. She's a big soft grey wolf with light golden eyes. Now that I thought about it, she have the coloring of a Chartreux cat. She want me to name her, and she's wearing a coat made of the fur of another wolf of the same color, head included. Eli thinks that 1°) she's a puppy because of her proportions and 2°) She's wearing her own fur, she just molted like a caterpillar or a snake.

----------


## MeohMyoh

@@...so cuuuuuuuuuuuute... *pouts* hmmm my wolfies will be here sometime
hahahaaa so cool!

----------


## Milly

I had a very high level of dream lucidity last night here. I didn't feel like acomplishing any objectives mainly because the dream scenario was neat, and hugging Eli is alway an objective anymay  ::tongue::  but I never reached that level of lucidity before. I spotted false souvenirs easily and it almost felt like everyone save a couple of DCs was on the joke and playing along because I liked it.

----------


## NyxCC

Awesome! Sounds like a really cool dream with a complicated plot. Congrats!  :smiley:

----------


## Milly

Weird lucid last night, probably because of insomnia. I couldn't control my body at all, it felt incredibly heavy and cumbersome.

----------


## NyxCC

Aww, what a nice dream!  :smiley:

----------


## Milly

it was  :smiley: 

Sooo... I've never managed to change shape in a dream before, lucid or not lucid, and I had two dream in pretty close succession with extensive body change Oo.

Here my arms turned into wings with the joints rearranging themselves and the feeling of them being very different (no fingers!)
and here I change completly into a eastern dragon, with an extra pair of arms/legs/talons thingy on the middle of my elongated belly, and a body that felt like my spine was longer and more flexible, and well, the long tail.

----------


## NyxCC

Cool! Sounds like you're a natural! I'd expect even more shapeshifting dreams now that you know you can do it!  :smiley:

----------


## Milly

I sure hope for it, now that I'm aware of how it feels! Which is mostly very weird :p

----------


## Milly

Why hello, yes, it's me again. Things happen.
It seem that I'm getting better on the subject of my old childhood house and all the issues tied to it, which is nice. But there's something else... Something _weird_.
Orgasm makes me lucid. How about that. I didn't know that was a thing. Like, at all.  ::huh:: 
Frankly I'm confused. Then again sex confuse me most of the time.

----------


## NyxCC

Nice! I suppose the increased emotions act as an awareness booster in such cases. Interesting you didn't wake up. 

Wonderful ld too!  :smiley:

----------


## Milly

Yeah I'm still a little baffled XD Read everywhere that sex was a risk to wake up, and here I am, being weird  ::tongue::  It's interesting though. I kinda want to poke at it and see how it works.

----------


## MeohMyoh

Hmmm thats what happened to me though. Only WILD I every got was because I was sexually excited when I drifted off, and went straight into being lucid.
If I was more experienced I guess I would have been able to hold it together and not freak/wake myself up.

btw you do know what poke is slang for :p

----------


## Milly

... I wouldn't put it past me to make accidental innuendo. That's a gift of mine  ::tongue:: 
I stumbled on a lot of concepts in which sex is a pathway to a higher level of consciousness, it seem that it's a reccuring theme of the human psyche. I re-invented the wheel it seem XD Oh well. Still interesting that it's always the same man.

----------


## coolcoolcool

They say the skies the limit but theres footprints on the moon Well thats my quote
oh and if you like or comment on this you WILL have a lucid dream

----------


## Milly

I may be getting another reccurent DC who is, surprise surprise, a handsome man. That sound like first world problem if there's one  ::tongue:: 
I also got a dream that has the eaxct opening scenario of a good chunk of my lucid dream, except that I completly walked past every single dream sign and proceeded to fall back asleep... In the dream! Not my finest moment, but that need to be archived for educational purpose!

----------


## NyxCC

Cool! Attractive reoccurent DCs of the opposite sex are always welcome.  :smiley:

----------


## Milly

Absolutly! And this one is sweet as honey to top it off  ::tongue::

----------


## Milly

I found the silvery man again!
Well, he found me. And I didn't get lucid. And he's still a jerk. But I'm not giving up!

----------


## Milly

Missed an obvious dream sign again! I need to step up my game >:c

----------

